
Last Day of Print at the New York Times - thinkingkong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MGjFKs9bnU&feature=youtu.be
======
DerekL
Last day of _Linotype_ , not print, at the New York Times in 1978. Also, the
actual title is “Farewell Etaoin Shrdlu”.

